# Thought this was pretty funny



## Pablo the Pirate (Nov 21, 2006)

unfortunately we probably feel this way all to often


----------



## jeepmedic (Nov 21, 2006)

This is very true.


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Nov 21, 2006)

My old paramedic super used to say, " because of the stupidity of others, we stay gainfully employed!!" :wacko:


----------



## RescueRandy (Nov 21, 2006)

That's great! Love it!


----------



## EMTLVFC4 (Dec 7, 2006)

And then reality set in...I love it...and sadly true


----------

